# Overwatch Beta is live!



## Ashtot (May 5, 2016)

Played about a dozen games so far and I'm enjoying it. It's fun and decently simple, which is nice because it's hard to be bad at it as long as you can grasp a few simple concepts.

What do others think?


----------



## Acruoxil (May 5, 2016)

Simply amazing! I absolutely found it to be a hoot. I cannot wait to see more!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2016)

I already picked up Battleborn so I haven't tried the beta for this. From trailers and Twitch gameplay I can already see it's going to be a great game. I'm wondering which character will be my favorite.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2016)

Oh wow, it's much better than I expected and I had high expectations too.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 5, 2016)

who wants to play tomorrow!?

psn: NinjaMas101 time: CDT

make sure to message me it's you.


----------



## Ashtot (May 6, 2016)

So far I think the game is really fun, and it doesn't seem super unbalanced to me, but I'm not that good so I wouldn't know.

The only thing I really don't like so far is Hanzo's ultimate ability because for cramped maps its almost impossible to avoid.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 6, 2016)

I've only played as Tracer, but MAN is she cool. I love this game so far. So much fun.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2016)

I've been playing on PS4 and it's fun! I'm loving Mercy. Been playing with Justin, Thunder, Meg-Mog, and her bf.

If anyone wants to add me my PSN ID is Vrisnem.


----------



## Venn (May 6, 2016)

Im actually tempted to get this as it looked really cool but I only have a mac, and I believe they don't offer it on a mac, and my brother wouldn't let me use his PS4 to play it.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2016)

I've been playing it for the past two days and I think it's great. I decided to pre-order this based on what I've played. I like games like this with so many 'classes' available, it makes every match feel a bit more different since there's so many possible team combinations to come across rather than 'dude with gun'.



My favorite so far has been D.Va, she's bae <3 I love boosting forward and hitting her special to send her mech out and nuke the other team 

As with similar games like this though, I usually wait to pick my character last to see what spot needs filling, to which I've also been using Widowmaker and Mercy a lot. I've tried most of the characters, but those are just the three I've took a particular liking to.


----------



## Yeosin (May 6, 2016)

Add me guys on PC Overwatch! Wicca#1909

I'm having a ton of fun as D.Va and Symmetra mostly, but have tried almost all characters.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2016)

I've only played some of the characters, but dang they are fun. I really like Tracer, Reaper, D. VA, and Hanzo. Mccree is cool, but I don't think his style is for me. The slide seems kind of useless and the rapid revolver firing attack has a lot of recoil so it's kind of hard to hit with.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 6, 2016)

does anybody want to play on ps4

b4 servers goes nuts


----------



## Yeosin (May 6, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've only played some of the characters, but dang they are fun. I really like Tracer, Reaper, D. VA, and Hanzo. Mccree is cool, but I don't think his style is for me. The slide seems kind of useless and the rapid revolver firing attack has a lot of recoil so it's kind of hard to hit with.



McCree is played by throwing his flashbang stun gernade thing while theyre close and then unloading his rapid revolver attack when you're up close to increase accuracy. Or just picking them off from afar with single left clicks,

- - - Post Merge - - -



twentyonepilots said:


> does anybody want to play on ps4
> 
> b4 servers goes nuts



_cries_
I would but I'm only on PC and Xbox ONE.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 6, 2016)

ThatOneCcj said:


> McCree is played by throwing his flashbang stun gernade thing while theyre close and then unloading his rapid revolver attack when you're up close to increase accuracy. Or just picking them off from afar with single left clicks,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i wish it was cross platform


----------



## Yeosin (May 6, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> i wish it was cross platform



same omg...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> i wish it was cross platform



Yeah, it's all these little things that are mainly getting in the way of it. I read that mouse users would have better control of aiming and have an advantage which I can agree with.


----------



## radical6 (May 7, 2016)

crazy fun, i main mercy mostly. trying to learn symmetra


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2016)

Great game! It's gonna be a sad 2 weeks waiting on Monday. BNET: FearMyWrench#1302


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2016)

I did a match where all four players on my team used Reaper. Funny at first, but it didn't take long before everyone realized getting our asses kicked wasn't that funny.

I seem to do best with D.va and Pharrah, but there aren't a ton of characters I dislike using (although I can't hit **** with Lucio)


----------



## Ashtot (May 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> I've been playing on PS4 and it's fun! I'm loving Mercy. Been playing with Justin, Thunder, Meg-Mog, and her bf.
> 
> If anyone wants to add me my PSN ID is Vrisnem.



Mercy is also my favourite!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> I did a match where all four players on my team used Reaper. Funny at first, but it didn't take long before everyone realized getting our asses kicked wasn't that funny.
> 
> I seem to do best with D.va and Pharrah, but there aren't a ton of characters I dislike using (although I can't hit **** with Lucio)



I love having Pharrah on my team because I can synergize well with Mercy. She flies away and I can follow her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my Battletag is Ashtot#1537


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 7, 2016)

Hnnngh the character designs are so good ;_; Haven't checked if it's an open or closed beta. If it's the former I'll definitely have to give it a shot, because I've been salivating over the designs for what feels like forever now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Hnnngh the character designs are so good ;_; Haven't checked if it's an open or closed beta. If it's the former I'll definitely have to give it a shot, because I've been salivating over the designs for what feels like forever now.



The classes are also really unique. Considering how many different characters that are in the game, it's incredible they're able to make each character different from the next. I also love how many levels we get to see in the beta. They're giving us a whole variety rather than just a couple. I wish I could play with more people on TBT, but it seems there's a lot of PS4 owners here. I do own a PS4. I just don't pay for the PS+ membership. I've been an Xbox person ever since I got the 360.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> i wish it was cross platform



I think it would be cool if it were cross platform between PS4 and Xbone since there won't be much/any difference between those versions, but not PC.




schatzi said:


> Hnnngh the character designs are so good ;_; Haven't checked if it's an open or closed beta. If it's the former I'll definitely have to give it a shot, because I've been salivating over the designs for what feels like forever now.



It's an open beta, anybody can join.

But yea, I love the designs. I love the art style as well, it feels really CGI 'Disney', like Wreck-It-Ralph or Big hero 6.


----------



## radical6 (May 7, 2016)

mei is super fun, so is symmetra, too bad symmetra isnt that good at shooting imo, takes too long to charge and i die pretty quickly close range.

im kallie #11395
play on america


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2016)

My friend told me the beta doesn't require a PSN + membership so if anyone wanted to play I'm on now.


----------



## Kuroh (May 7, 2016)

Overwatch is a lot of fun so far!! I've been playing it on the Xbox One and love to play as Genji, Hanzo, and Reaper the most~ Man, all of the character designs are so nice and it's really great too how all of their play styles are completely unique from one another


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 8, 2016)

Kind of annoying how Bastion gets the best kill cams in like 80% of the games I play.


----------



## radical6 (May 8, 2016)

bastions annoying but genji usually handles him, but i agree its boring watching him just activate his ult and kill some people


----------



## Horus (May 8, 2016)

Bastions and Meis make me want to die


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Kind of annoying how Bastion gets the best kill cams in like 80% of the games I play.



Yea...

It also kinda annoys me that the only thing they show *are* 'kill cams' (at least from what I've seen), especially since a few characters are almost incapable of performing well enough offensively to ever outdo somebody else in a match (unless, ya'know, everybody else _really_ sucks). I mean, the game is focused on more than just 'who got the most kills', so where are the highlights showing an awesome performance a Mercy player did, quickly healing multiple characters at critical health back to 100% and practically winning the match? Or where somebody playing as D.Va used defense matrix at a perfect time to soak up tons of damage whilst her team wasted them? Heck, maybe even just acknowledging that one player almost single handedly defended an objective and won the game.

But no, we need to see Bastion do that friggin' turret thing again...



I should mention, highlights for healing actually 'do' exist since I looked in the highlight panel on the main menu and to my surprise I had/have one for Mercy...But it seems like kills 'always' take priority to be shown at the end of a match, even if the highest 'combo' in a game was a double kill.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 8, 2016)

Clocked 14 hours in the game so far. It's too much of a blast to play, sadly I'll be out of town for a couple days starting tomorrow so I won't be able to play anymore of it until the game comes out. 

Still maining Widowmaker, but I play varied heroes depending on the map and if I'm attacking/defending. Usually I use something like Tracer to flank the enemy while escorting so that my team can push forward while the enemy heroes respawn and return to the battle.



Tao said:


> Yea...
> 
> It also kinda annoys me that the only thing they show *are* 'kill cams', especially since a few characters are almost incapable of performing well enough offensively to ever outdo somebody else in a match (unless, ya'know, everybody else _really_ sucks). I mean, the game is focused on more than just 'who got the most kills', so where are the highlights showing an awesome performance a Mercy player did, quickly healing multiple characters at critical health back to 100% and practically winning the match? Or where somebody playing as D.Va used defense matrix at a perfect time to soak up tons of damage whilst her team wasted them? Heck, maybe even just acknowledging that one player almost single handedly defended an objective and won the game.
> 
> ...



That's not true, I've seen highlights for literally every character except support heroes(Lucio, Mercy and the Z ball one), but you get to vote for their healing which is equally appreciated(I've got like 9 votes for my Mercy healing which is pretty cool haha). I've actually seen only two play of the game of Widowmaker though, and both were mine lmao.

I'll be on for about 10 hours, my PSN is dilutesheer if you wanna play


----------



## radical6 (May 8, 2016)

i want a mercy potg, i got an epic but not potg. ever. cmon mercys highlight intros are way too good to pass up. i swear every ****ing bastion player who gets a potg has that birdwatching intro


----------



## Yeosin (May 8, 2016)

I see, and have received, many mercy/symmetra play of the games for my ressurections/turret pentas lol.


----------



## Curry (May 8, 2016)

So here are my thoughts on it. I like it, a lot, but I think it's over-hyped. When I first started it, I immediately thought of TF2. I loved TF2 though, and through my first few games I thought it was just okay. Not great, not bad. However, after playing multiple days and many games now, it's a fun game. Still over hyped, but I will definitely be buying it.


----------



## Yeosin (May 8, 2016)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> So here are my thoughts on it. I like it, a lot, but I think it's over-hyped. When I first started it, I immediately thought of TF2. I loved TF2 though, and through my first few games I thought it was just okay. Not great, not bad. However, after playing multiple days and many games now, it's a fun game. Still over hyped, but I will definitely be buying it.



I do agree with almost everything said here, especially on the overhype part. It's for sure a great game and is most positively hyped up to the extreme. 
I think part of that is the fact that is was so exclusive for so long in closed beta.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 8, 2016)

I don't think it's overhyped. It's meeting a lot of expectation for people and even exceeding them for some.


----------



## Curry (May 9, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't think it's overhyped. It's meeting a lot of expectation for people and even exceeding them for some.



The biggest problem I have with it is that there were only two game modes. A/D and KotH. I'd like to see something else, like maybe a general TDM type game mode, or especially something like Arena in TF2. It's a beta, so I wasn't expecting a huge selection, but I hope the full release has more game modes. As far as actual gameplay, the heroes seem mostly balanced with a few minor exceptions and it's a very fun game to play. Again, a very good game, it's still over hyped though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2016)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> The biggest problem I have with it is that there were only two game modes. A/D and KotH. I'd like to see something else, like maybe a general TDM type game mode, or especially something like Arena in TF2. It's a beta, so I wasn't expecting a huge selection, but I hope the full release has more game modes. As far as actual gameplay, the heroes seem mostly balanced with a few minor exceptions and it's a very fun game to play. Again, a very good game, it's still over hyped though.



They're working on a competitive mode that was removed from the closed beta to make sure that when it's released it will be great. The director also said, "We're also working on a TON of post-launch features and content. It's going to be a pretty amazing summer." From the sound of that it looks like we can expect a good amount of additional content to be released this summer as well.

Also, I read that Tracer had a pose removed because a good amount of the community complained it was sexual:



Spoiler: Removed Pose












I actually like the one it was replaced with better.



Spoiler: Replaced Pose


----------



## ellarella (May 9, 2016)

only one more day left of playing, fam  



DarkDesertFox said:


> Also, I read that Tracer had a pose removed because a good amount of the community complained it was sexual:



i got a bit perplexed when i saw that widowmaker had a pose that looks almost 100% like it (it's called "over the shoulder")


----------



## Tao (May 9, 2016)

Ares said:


> That's not true, I've seen highlights for literally every character except support heroes(Lucio, Mercy and the Z ball one), but you get to vote for their healing which is equally appreciated(I've got like 9 votes for my Mercy healing which is pretty cool haha). I've actually seen only two play of the game of Widowmaker though, and both were mine lmao.
> 
> I'll be on for about 10 hours, my PSN is dilutesheer if you wanna play



I've seen highlights for most characters (I've seen Lucio and the robot monk get at least one each), but they've still all been for kills rather than generally 'doing something cool', which puts a character like Mercy at a pretty low chance of getting one. I guess the 'vote' thing does make up for it a lot though. I feel like a king when I come up on there and get all the votes :3

I've seen Widowmaker a few times, but a majority of those were me as well xD The only other character I really get them with is D.Va. I once somehow managed to kill all 5 of the other team with her pea shooter for a kill cam (though to be fair, that thing is surprisingly awesome).

The actual 'offensive' characters who I keep seeing get kill cams I'm absolutely terrible with. The best I've done with those is a double kill with Mcree's deadeye...





ThatOneCcj said:


> I do agree with almost everything said here, especially on the overhype part. It's for sure a great game and is most positively hyped up to the extreme.
> I think part of that is the fact that is was so exclusive for so long in closed beta.



I think it has more to do with it being both a new Blizzard IP and it being a game that's been teased for a quite a long time now.

I mean, I'm pretty sure I remember seeing teaser material for this around 2012/2013 back before 'Titan' was cancelled. It was actually supposed to be in the same continuity as Titan, so I kind of assumed it had been canceled along with it (though apparently they just 'recycled' parts of Titan and made them into Overwatch maps).


----------



## Acruoxil (May 9, 2016)

The beta was extended until May 10.


----------



## vel (May 9, 2016)

I've been enjoying the game more than I thought! I enjoy getting the player highlights with Genji. I haven't played a ton of other characters, but I will!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2016)

I am truly going to miss this game. Two more weeks before it's actually released.


----------



## Trundle (May 10, 2016)

Super good game. I've played it a lot over the last 3 days and they've convinced me to buy it. The game itself runs so flawlessly on my PC and you can tell the engine is really good. Map design is great, character design is great, gameplay is amazing. I haven't had any server lag at all. Blizzard really has impressed me. This is the first game of theirs I'm playing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I play McCree by the way. I have gotten a lot of POTG and gold elims and gold damage in my matches.


----------



## Trundle (May 10, 2016)

And I pre-ordered it... 2 weeks ;-;


----------



## radical6 (May 10, 2016)

i already miss the beta


----------



## Thunder (May 11, 2016)

just sitting here. waiting for high noon


----------



## Ashtot (May 11, 2016)

Yeah, I don't know what else to play now...


----------



## Trundle (May 11, 2016)

Thunder said:


> just sitting here. waiting for high noon



Hello fellow McCree player


----------



## Curry (May 11, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Super good game. I've played it a lot over the last 3 days and they've convinced me to buy it. *The game itself runs so flawlessly on my PC and you can tell the engine is really good.* Map design is great, character design is great, gameplay is amazing. *I haven't had any server lag at all.* Blizzard really has impressed me. This is the first game of theirs I'm playing.



This is what has impressed me the most. The servers were flawless the entire time I played the beta. I applaud Blizzard A LOT that they had so many people on their servers at once and didn't pull a Halo 5 or Sim City. If servers are as flawless as they were during the beta when the game launches, I will be thoroughly impressed.

Edit: Oh, my favorites were Mercy, Lucio, and Torbjorn. I didn't expect to love the healers/defense guys as much as I did, but they were a blast.


----------



## radical6 (May 11, 2016)

lucio is fun to play with tbh and to knock people off into holes lol

i am having withdrawal syndrome, i dunno what to do now. i just wanna play again.... please blizzard


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2016)

justice said:


> lucio is fun to play with tbh and to knock people off into holes lol
> 
> i am having withdrawal syndrome, i dunno what to do now. i just wanna play again.... please blizzard



Yeah, he's my favorite support character. Definitely the most fun support to play as.

I didn't try every character, but I really enjoyed Reaper, Tracer, D. Va, and Mei the most.


----------



## Ashtot (May 11, 2016)

I think my favourites are Mercy, Tracer, and Soldier 76.


----------



## Kildor (May 11, 2016)

It's been two days since the beta ended. I'm suffering withdrawals right now

I might buy the game on launch day if my wallet allows it

please


----------



## Curry (May 12, 2016)

As long as I can afford it, chances are I'll buy it on launch. A few of my close friends love the game so they plan to hardcore it, so I'll probably be playing it to play with them too.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 12, 2016)

I tried almost every hero, but I absolutely loved using Widowmaker. I managed to get a Quadrakill with it in my second last game haha, the highlights/votes were ace. Besides that I used a lot of Tracer, Reaper and Mercy. Torbjorn and reinhardt was a bit boring since you barely did anything with it besides set up defenses/tank hits but yeah. Pharaoh was ok too but rocket kills were a bit non interesting haha. 

Seriously can't wait for the game to come out, I've been trying to save up for it.


----------



## mob (May 12, 2016)

i played every single day when the beta was open and now i have to wait 12 more days until its finally live ;~;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2016)

The withdrawal is real. Technically 5 more days, but 6 more days until the servers open.


----------



## Trundle (May 18, 2016)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## radical6 (May 18, 2016)

i want to play so badly ;_;


----------



## Curry (May 21, 2016)

Only four more days! I just hope there's more game modes or else I'll be pretty disappointed. Knowing Blizzard I'm confident there will be though.


----------



## radical6 (May 21, 2016)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Only four more days! I just hope there's more game modes or else I'll be pretty disappointed. Knowing Blizzard I'm confident there will be though.



actually comes out on monday for americans coz of timezone, but its out at like 2am the next day in russia

so really more like 3 more days depending on where ur at, it releases at the same time for everyone tho


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2016)

...Soon...




ClamEatsCurry said:


> Only four more days! I just hope there's more game modes or else I'll be pretty disappointed. Knowing Blizzard I'm confident there will be though.



Aside from microtransactions (I believe the loot crate drops can also be bought) and ranked mode, apparently everything that was in the Beta is everything we're getting on launch.

From what I heard though, they're pulling a Splatoon and releasing a bunch of free content post launch over the summer.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2016)

I feel like this thread title should be changed to general discussion. Anyways, for Powerup Members at GameStop you can trade in one of the eligible games on the list and grab this game for $35. Sadly, the only one I wanted to trade in I traded in 3 days before this deal was offered. Still really excited to pick it up.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 22, 2016)

tfw you buy it early for PC

see it can be downloaded

see it can be run

see it open up

and it doesn't have offline mode 


geeg blizzard


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 23, 2016)

Probably going to pick up the game today even though servers open tomorrow. At long last, the withdrawal will come to an end!


----------



## mob (May 23, 2016)

the severs open for me today at 5pm im so excite :3c


----------

